# Question on Time Warner



## Kekegenkai (May 11, 2021)

Good day to All,
I was not sure where to post this. I currently have AT & T Uverse and was considering switching to Time Warner Cable here in TX. Can anyone elaborate on the quality of the STB/DVR Receiver that they use in regards to Dolby Digital and HMDI Picture? Has anyone had any issues or complaints about TW's quality???
Ialso wish I knew what model type and specs of the STB that they use. I cannot seem to find any info on their site...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

None of the "cable" or "cable-like" TV services (including satellite TV services) provide what I would call "good" quality. All of them are compressed to hell and back--audio and video--so they can carry 600 channels at the same time ("live" TV, On-demand programs, pay per view, rental movies, VOD movies--plus internet phone service and broadband. It all shares 1 wire arriving at your house. Streaming services have, overall, better image quality, especially if you can receive UHD-HDR content and you are viewing something newer that was released in UHD-HDR. There is still a lot of compression in streaming, but what you see tends to look a little better. The Time-Warner "box" can't really help anything because the internal guts of the boxes are already better than the signal they are carrying. So as far as the box goes, the only thing you should worry about is whether it records enough channels at the same time to capture the programs you want recorded. There are some streaming services that offer local channels and some cable companies have begun offering streaming versions of their cable service that will provide equal quality without a cable box. I would ASSUME that if you get an internet-streaming version of, say, Time-Warner cable, that the feeds they send over the internet are the same as the feeds sent to their boxes via cable. So you don't get the potential upgrade in image quality by avoiding using a "box" provided by a cable company. I would consider cable/satellite TV in 1080p resolution... watchable, but that's about it. I would call the audio and image quality from major streaming services as good to very good... mostly because they have 5.1 or 7.1 or Atmos sound far more often and with less compression than you get with cable/satellite "box" services and because their 2160p content in HDR looks better than anything you get from any of the "box" services in 1080 or UHD.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

I should also mention, you SHOULD change or threaten to change TV programming providers about every 2 years. Some of them will sign you up for 2 more years at "intro" pricing again to keep you from switching (some won't). Every 2 years I call and say my cable broadband has gotten too expensive and I always end up with more speed for less money... but you do sign a 2 year contract (usually) to get these lower prices and most of the time the real cheap rate is good for the first 12 months, then you pay a higher rate for 12 months, but still cheaper than the old rate.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

You should look into Comcast / Xfinity latest Xfinity cable box? *The ARRIS XG1v4 and ARRIS Xi6* are the latest Xfinity X1 cable boxes. It is limited but will support some 4K programming. I thought about cutting the cord. But I need my cable to get the Turner Classic Movie TCM and then use my Xfinity subscription to log into the TCM app if need be. . Here is a link to check out. Yes you do need to call the customer "Loyalty Department" to negotiate a 2 year contract . This is good advise . 










Xfinity TV and Internet Equipment Guide | CableTV.com


Learn more about ordering, upgrading, and replacing your Xfinity cable TV and internet equipment.




www.cabletv.com


----------

